# yo zuri crystal minnow question



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_15564____SearchResults

does anyone use the yo zuri crystal minnows. i know they are pricy but was wondering how good they really are? the bait looks so real. what do you fish for with these baits?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

they do good on trout under dock lights.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Country i've caught some nice specks on these baits before. the blue and silver. also caught spanish on them. they are a little to expensive for the spanish though. for me anyway.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

one of my favorites... 

i have killed the trout on them in the bayous (my friend steve and i caught over 50 in a day in indian bayou) same red head silver body.. except he had the older one with out the rattles.



A bait i would not like to be caught with out.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They are expensive but great. they will catch just about anything that swims and eats minnows. We throw them offshore for Bonito and have caught tons ofDolphin,Kings ,Spanish, Ajs and Crevalle along with Trout, Reds and Bluefishon them as well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The crystal minnow magnum in holo/black is a tuna killer, cast or trolled. The green back and sardine patterns are awesome as well


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

The Crystal Minnow is my #1 go to lure. My best color seems to be black back or green mackeral back. You can use these lures in so many different ways and everyway seems to catch fish.

They are more than worth the money to me.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks like I need to pick up a few of these bad boys.


----------



## Gary S. Colecchio (Nov 5, 2009)

I use them for sight casting snook and tarpon.

The small ones have very soft hooks and need to be replaced.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

I use the crystal minnow deep diver, red head 4". You will have to order them from the company because I can't find anyone that carries them locally. You defintely will have to put heavier trebles on them before you take them out. I use them after the water gets warm and the macks start moving in during the springand summer months. You will catch fish with them nearshore.

I troll these on fairly light equipment and the spanish and kings can't stand it. I have caught redfish and last year a cobia with these plugs. They run just fine with steel leaders or a 7 strand on them.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I never leave the House without Mine, I use the 4In DDPink,and The Redheaded sep Sister As I call it plus the Sardine Color, Some of the Best Lures in My Box,Will Catch anything!! Well Almost!!


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

My bad on my post telling you to order from the company. They can be purchased locally. Contact Dwayne (redfish) and he can help you out.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

i bought mine at walmart


----------

